# Funniest Posts And Pm's You've Read



## stephen (29/7/06)

I have had a carrot dangled in front of my face reageding making this post. I thought long and hard about this. 

So I thought long and hardabout this and decided to start this thread.

(Blame it on the teenager stuck inside a 43 year old body!)

This i found funny and the ensuing thread:

Hey Guys it's us, Bindi, PistoPatch and Screwtop. Ross is pouring us beers on the other side of the bar and he thinks we are using his laptop to buy stuff from Craftbrewer but we're really here just making frivolous posts under his name - don't tell him.

Whoops! Bindi has just had his eight Ruination Ale and fallen on the floor. Have to go now and attach syphon hose from tap to Bindi'd mouth - he keeps pointing at the tap and then his mouth.

(Don't tell Bindi's Mrs that his still hear. if she asks, he is still stuck in the same traffic he told her about 4 hrs ago. OK?)

Have a read and enjoy. I believe that laughter is a great thing.

Steve


----------



## PistolPatch (29/7/06)

Donya Stepen!

I have heaps of posts and PM's I can post to this thread! Until I get a chance to dig them all up, this one from Deebee that I read months ago still brings me to tears. Here's what deebee wrote in the, What do you do to finance your brewing? thread...



> "I am an exotic dancer in a cabaret line-up in Perth's scummiest gay bar. I take off my clothes and perform degrading acts to bad music played through a cheap PA. If the money's right I will take some blokes out the back for something quick and satisfying. The pay is shit-house and I hate my work.
> 
> Actually I'm a criminal lawyer. I work for killers and the people that pinch your VCR. But I tell my kids I'm an exotic dancer so they have something respectable to tell their mates at school."



More on the way!


----------



## homekegger1 (29/7/06)

PP, 

 Same story I told some mates from work only two days ago, however the job description was that he played for the all-blacks... 

Carn those Aussies...

Damn, just realised, not only will I cop it from the wife if NZ gets up but Doc, will rip into me all day tomorrow when I visit for the AG demo.....

Carn those Aussies...


----------



## Stuster (29/7/06)

So many funny posts. One that comes to mind was a series of posts about the Xmas in July case. DrewCarey said homebrew guys were the scum of the earth. Gerrard then posted dryly something like, well I guess that's your answer to whether I can pick up your case for you. DrewCarey then attempted to save the situation as he has no car, but only dug himself in deeper. :lol: (I may be sick, but made me laugh. Sorry DC.)


----------



## Mr Bond (29/7/06)

Yeah DC ay..
One of the funniest things i read was during some heated posts he declared that he had nominated himself to be a Moderator, but was knocked back :blink: .................Phew


----------



## PistolPatch (29/7/06)

Screwtop has got to be one of the funniest buggers you'll ever meet. Just look at the caption he scripted in Post #21 here. (Might have to read a few posts prior in the thread but I think you'll get the picture.) Best caption I've seen!

EDIT: Batz was pretty bloody quick too! Check out Post #39 of the above thread while you're there - LOL.


----------



## Batz (29/7/06)

Going back a zillion years and lost in AHB threads

I remember Jayse being very very pissed off about someone posting under his name,after checking some IP's seems it was him but he was just a bit under the weather and could not remember posting :lol: 

Late night on the computer takes it's toll on us all

Batz


----------



## Mr Bond (29/7/06)

"Anything good in life is either illegal,immoral or fatting"

hey batz, Whats fatting?you mean fattening or farting? :lol:


----------



## tangent (29/7/06)

i thought the "No Brew" following the "No Chill" storm in a tea-cup was pretty bloody funny. 
Love the posts you blokes make with the dry sense of humour, makes my day.


----------



## poppa joe (29/7/06)

AARR WELL>>
Guess its no good asking any of you blokes anything...  

Your all drunks.....   
PJ


----------



## PistolPatch (30/7/06)

LOL Tangent! Loved Tony's comment in that, 'No Brew Method' thread...



> jesus christ Zwickel.
> everyone gives me a hard time about my pic
> i look great compared to you
> you look like a 3 year old thats been holding in a great fart for 6 months
> hehe



Probably need to look at their pics to get the full effect of this one.


----------



## PistolPatch (30/7/06)

The following explanation from Tangent still cracks me up and also had a huge impact on me at the time. I was brewing kits and basically throwing out the results. Tangent told me to ditch the kits and start AG with the following reasoning...



> You can try to make a woman out of rubber, but in the end of the day, you'll always have a blow-up doll, not the real thing, and no matter how much lippy you apply, it's always going to pale in comparison to the real thing. No matter what brand it is.



Haven't read a better analogy since!


----------



## tangent (30/7/06)

thanks PP
some of my best work


----------



## Screwtop (30/7/06)

tangent said:


> Love the posts you blokes make with the dry sense of humour



It's caused by continuously mashing at 62C


----------



## PistolPatch (30/7/06)

Here's the funniest PM I've ever received. Screwtop again! I must have written to him telling him about some mistake I made on a brew day. Here's his reply... (I've edited one section out but it's still pretty long. Worth the read though.)



> "Love hearing about other brewers brew days. The morning I did my first AG I must have been kissed on the bum by an angel. Here was this know-nothing in the shed making AG beer with nothing more than a brew sheet from beersmith and the luxury of having watched the Basic Brewing "Stepping Up To All Grain Brewing" DVD. Boil X litres of water. Pour into mash tun add grain for mash temp of X deg C. Yeah, Yeah, follow the instructions, boil wort, should have 23 litres in fermenter at 1047. Yeah, Yeah, got 23 litres at 1047 hit 75% brewhouse efficiency, Piece Of Piss this game really, can't see what all the fuss is about.
> 
> The next brew was to be a masterpiece, as I knew everything. All I had to do was tweak a recipe. This time I would design my own mash schedule, I'm f*cking clever! Gathered all the grain, nothing simple this time, specialty malts and adjuncts. Milled the grain, all going to plan. Think I'll drop the water to grain ratio to 2L per Kg for this one, just rework the mash schedule, I'v got a computer program to do that for me, it's f*cking clever. The rest of the day turned to shit really, missed target temps added too much boiling water, couldn't add enough boiling water to reach mash out as the volume was too high in the tun. Everything going wrong, STRESSSSSSSSS, find something to f*cking smash! Forgot the HLT water and switched it off at 98 C. HATE THIS F*CKING ALL GRAIN!!!! Got 31.5L in the Boiler for a target of 29.5 GOING RIGHT OFF THIS HOBBY!!!!! only managed 10% evaporation this time, first time was 15%. Remembered the hops additions and the whirlfloc tablet, got too much beer with a low AG. F*ck! What Went Wrong? I have a f*cking computer program AND experience!
> 
> ...



If you enjoyed this then have a read of Rook's description of his first brew day here

LOL!
Pat


----------



## bindi (30/7/06)

Oh Dear  we will have a fun with this when Screwtop comes here sometime in the morning to split the grains we bought   last friday before going to Ross's place. Kama is GOOD


----------



## PistolPatch (18/3/07)

I think this thread and the Frivoulous Posts  thread are way overdue for a bump.

If you do enjoy the great humour and off-topic rambles on AHB, make sure you use the 'Subscribe to this Topic' function as these two threads don't appear in The Latest Threads box  This thread is great for posting anything funny you see while the other thread is perfect for posting when you've had way too many and are making no sense. Personallly, I could spend a lot of time in the latter thread!

Anyway, what better way to bump it than with the first post Sqyre made after doing his first AG...



> OH YEH!!!!
> 
> I was thinkin of doin a trial run with just some water today and i though.....Sqyre.. HTFU...
> 
> ...


----------



## PistolPatch (18/3/07)

And here's another beauty from Sqyre. OMG!


----------



## PistolPatch (18/3/07)

Any QLD Swap thread is a wealth of wit. Here's a tiny sample of what goes on there daily.

Sqyre...



> Sh*t ...someones gunna have to give me some bottling advice...
> 
> Never done it..
> Sqyre...



InCider's reply...



> ...turn the caps anticlockwise to remove them from the bottle, then when full of beer...



This is why any QLD Swap requires around 700 posts to organise - lol!


----------



## PistolPatch (21/3/07)

The exchange between Fixa and Pumpy in the first few posts of this thread  cracked me up especially when I noticed the speed at which it was done :blink: Fortunately this thread has kept it's frivoulous flow. Donya!


----------



## PistolPatch (29/3/07)

Looks like this is turning into my own private collection - fifth post in a row :unsure: Anyway, just in case anyone else besides me ever reads here, here's the best off-topic post I reckon I've seen...

Norsman who is from Canada had a lot of trouble shoving raspberries into his fermenter of blonde beer.

Here is InCider's reply...



> Norsman,
> 
> There is a pretty, cute girl in Satkatchewan called Jemma. She's curvy and hot.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stuster (2/4/07)

Norsman said:


> Yeah I know Jemma... or Jeremy as he used to be called. We used to be friends, but I stoped hanging out with him after he got that sex change operation.
> 
> And yes, you can see your dog run away for 3 days.



Just to prove that you're not the only one here, PP, I liked Norsman's reply to InCider's post. :super:


----------



## PistolPatch (3/4/07)

Ah Stuster - you're the best! I'm taking a little break from AHB until work settles down (and I settle down ). Take good care of the poolroom mate!


----------



## homebrewworld.com (5/4/07)

Durring the heated discussions on 'Bulk Hop Buy', some may remember.
I posted (with the right timing ) a 'thread on ' FREE HOPS' ....................just to see who would look !


----------



## Stuster (5/4/07)

Chris said:


> I just use the dodgy bathroom scales. I weigh myself before, write down my weight and then go downstairs, grab the malt, which I have put into a bucket, half full by eye, maybe have a drink or something to eat, go back upstairs and stand on the scales with the bucket balanced on my head (so I dont throw of the balance). I then write down my new weight and subtract the old weight from this, this gives me the weight of the grain. I repeat this process 5 or 6 times till I get the required quantity.
> I have found this method much better than my previous one. I only had envelope scales that measured upto 50g, so I would weigh out 50g of malt, then spread it all out on some graph paper so that no grains were stacked (so the thickness was 1 grain thick) and count the number of squares that 50g of malt took up. Once I knew the area that 50g took up I could multiply out by my required quantity. I found that my driveway was the only area large enough to spread out my 5kg of grain spread to 1 grain thickness, so on it I marked out a 5cm grid (3g accuracy!). It was then a matter of spreading out the malt until enough squares in the grid were filled. It was quite a simple method but I had to find another way because a flock of cockies started hanging out in the trees near the house and would descend on the spread out grain while I was carefully eyeing along the ground to make sure the layer was only one grain thick. So I started doing it at night, but the cockies still came but they couldnt see in the dark, so now Im missing the top of my left ear and my right thumb.



Definitely another one for the pool room. :lol: :super:


----------



## InCider (25/5/07)

QUOTE(xknifepointx @ May 25 2007, 07:32 PM) 

how do I do this? I've read plenty of Toucan threads, but what I want is simple instructions, I'm finding it a little overwelming with all the boiling, brewing, racking and other terminology on the site and I think I'm just a little over my head even after reading all the FAQs.

I am after recipes like:

pour 2 litres of hot water into fermenter
pour 1kg dextose into hot water
pour contents of can into fermenter and stir

sprinkle yeast and close lid.
see? if I start off THAT easy I surely can't stuff it up, you'd think!




Batz said:


> Have you tried this fourm? http://www.grumpys.com.au/
> 
> I think you already have your recipe,you wrote it !
> 
> ...



ROFLMAO!


----------



## PistolPatch (1/9/07)

Onya Pat, you're a legend in the kitchen

Mika


----------



## InCider (5/9/07)

PistolPatch said:


> Onya Pat, you're a legend in the kitchen
> 
> Mika



Nice One Mika!


----------



## Fents (6/9/07)

PistolPatch said:


> Onya Pat, you're a legend in the kitchen
> 
> Mika




ZOMG LOL PP Posts again! ROFLAMO!!1!FTW!2!$$


----------



## haysie (8/9/07)

QUOTE(LovesToBrew @ Jul 26 2007, 11:52 PM) *

i tend to use the frozen chicken method. I get a frozen chicken still in it's vacuum seal bag, then put it inside another water tight bag (very important as raw chicken juice will give you food poisoning), and put it inside the fermenter. I find anything over a size 14 chicken is hard to get through the opening on the top. If you need to warm your wort, cook the chicken first smile.gif


----------



## muted3 (26/11/07)

i actually like readin those ones about sex and how these teen boy start talking about how heart broken they are form their *puppy* love


----------



## mika (1/12/07)

From Incider,

"Bump"

Not very funny by itself, but when you consider that it was post #749, on pg50 of the 2007 QLD Case swap, you just gotta laugh.

Link


----------



## InCider (23/1/08)

Check out Browndog and Bonj's posts. They are discussing who posted first. Ross tells 'em who's on second.

Mr Maclinky


----------



## bonj (23/1/08)

Looks like my first entry into the hall of shame


----------



## Lobsta (13/2/08)

i laughed so hard at this thread, so i thought that it needed a bit of a bump.
here is a post that i actually missed the first time, then when i went back to it, i realised what it said. 



sqyre said:


> I couldnt help think of you today Z-man... and no i wasnt interfering with myself in the shower... <_<
> 
> [body of post]
> 
> Sqyre...


----------



## InCider (13/2/08)

Lobsta said:


> i laughed so hard at this thread, so i thought that it needed a bit of a bump.
> here is a post that i actually missed the first time, then when i went back to it, i realised what it said.



I told Sqyre to have cold showers instead of gold showers.


Baa where I started from


----------



## Lobsta (14/2/08)

InCider said:


> I told Sqyre to have cold showers instead of gold showers.
> 
> 
> Baa where I started from


wow i hope i can get to the QLD case swap this year, you guys sound like the funniest buggers.


----------



## Lobsta (26/2/08)

just found this, i laughed. 



staggalee said:


> What is domonsura, is that some brand of pot?
> 
> stagga.






tangent said:


> AHB member.






staggalee said:


> Oh yes,now I remember.
> Thanks.
> 
> stagga.



Lobby


----------



## TasChris (26/2/08)

We have all seen this one before but I think it needs trotting out now and again>



Pumpy said:


> Alternative to a false bottom /manifold or bazooka .
> 
> I have been thinking about manifolds and I reckon I have come up with a revolutionary simple idea that will offer a simple low cost alternative for the need for manifolds , bazookas and false bottoms for mashing .!!!
> 
> ...



Nylon bags in the mash, this post must have been the embryo for BIAB!!
Cheers
Chris


----------



## Pumpy (26/2/08)

TasChris said:


> We have all seen this one before but I think it needs trotting out now and again>
> 
> 
> 
> ...




How can people be so unkind !( Quote Kamal)

People were starting to forget I posted that, and beginning to take me seriously . :huh: 

Now look what you done TC


Pumpy


----------



## Offline (29/2/08)

Probably not funny for Sqyre at the time, but made me laugh



sqyre said:


> hmmmm... so many to choose from.
> 
> Back when i lived with my parents and aircon hadn't been invented yet.
> I had a elcheapo pedestal fan next to my bed to keep me sane at night through the summer months.
> ...


----------



## glennheinzel (3/3/08)

newguy's post is a pearler...



newguy said:


> That reminds me. Just before my wife and I got married, we acquired two cats. One was a fuzzy pig at heart and wouldn't stop eating until the dish was empty. A huge glutton. One evening he ran past my wife and kind of yowled at her. He was acting very unusual and further investigation revealed the problem. A huge turd was cresting through his anus, but too large to pass. Imagine trying to close your lips around a basketball in your mouth - that's what it looked like.
> 
> So I took him to the vet college. I worked at the university at the time and employees got a discount, so I took the cat in. This cat was completely freaked out. He couldn't shit, he got taken for a car ride, and he ended up at the vet college. A cat's idea of hell. By this point it was about 9pm, so I just left him in their hands for the night. The next morning on my way into work I stopped to check in on him. They had manually extracted what they could, given him 3 enemas, and 3 doses of a heavy duty laxative. The poor cat was so freaked that he just sat in his cage and made no effort to relieve himself at all.
> 
> ...


----------



## InCider (4/3/08)

Moral: Don't be a pussy.


----------



## Lobsta (5/3/08)

Boozums said:


> Mantis
> 
> --
> mired in filth, grime besmirched
> ...



this one was a bit of a "what the?"
drinking and attempted poetry should never go together


----------



## InCider (27/3/08)

Darren said:


> Another said Allah is great and all alcohol drinking, pig fleshed infidels should die.
> Sorry for my seemingly personal attacks against individuals.
> 
> cheers
> ...





Whats_Wrong_with_Hahn said:


> What do you mean by "seemingly" - you called a man by first and last name a Shonk.......
> 
> If this was the cricket, all the crowd would be going "wanker" "wanker" "wanker"..............
> 
> BTW darren I will have to try your beer as by your comments, you must be the beer Brewer in the world - Or is your name Chuck?


----------



## Lobsta (28/3/08)

From the same thread as ^

After 5 pages of fighting, certain individuals calling other certain individuals shonks and stupid smelly poo heads and other childish kinds of name calling, devo comes through and shows all those misguided individuals the errors of their ways...
[/quote]




devo said:


> *I LIKE SHORT, SHORTS.*


what can you say in reply to that except....

*"WHO LIKES SHORT SHORTS?"

*Lobby


----------



## Doogiechap (28/3/08)

warrenlw63 said:


> I like short-shorts.
> 
> Warren -






Lobsta said:


> From the same thread as ^
> 
> After 5 pages of fighting, certain individuals calling other certain individuals shonks and stupid smelly poo heads and other childish kinds of name calling, devo comes through and shows all those misguided individuals the errors of their ways...
> 
> ...



Warrenlw63



> I like short-shorts.
> 
> Warren -


from another thread that ended in a slinging match :lol: .


----------



## mika (28/3/08)

This deserves a mention

And this


----------



## mika (28/3/08)

And I can't understand how someone hasn't put this in here yet...unless I missed it :unsure: 



> The truth! You can't handle the truth!
> Son, we live in a world that has beers, and those beers have to be brewed by men with grain. Whose gonna do it? You? You, Stuster? We have a greater responsibility than you could possibly fathom. You weep for extract beers, and you curse the all-grain brewers. You have that luxury. You have the luxury of not knowing what we know. That extract beers, while tragic, are a waste of yeast. And my existence, while grotesque and incomprehensible to you, saves beers. You don't want the truth because deep down in places you don't talk about at parties, you want All-Grain beer, you need All-Grain beer. We use words like sparge, mash, & efficiency. We use these words as the backbone of a life spent defending something. You use them as a punchline. I have neither the time nor the inclination to explain myself to a man who drinks the very beer I provide, and then questions the manner in which I provide it. I would rather you just said thank you, and went on your way, Otherwise, I suggest you pick up a mash tun & a sack of grain, and brew real beer. Either way, I don't give a damn what you think of All-Grain brewers!
> Cheers
> Gerard



From a thread entitled Tell the truth


----------



## InCider (12/4/08)

While discussing his vermin problems and the methods he was using - mousetraps, Pumpy received some sage advice from Old Bugwan:

"tried using peanut butter?"




Pumpy said:


> I was a bit worried unless the mouse had a peanut allergy .
> 
> OBM I picked some of that up this morning will give it a go. just smear some on the trip?
> 
> Pumpy




Go Pumpy! :lol:


----------



## Lobsta (22/4/08)

On the IRC chat on the weekend, there was a discussion about duct tape going on:

*(Can't remember who)*: "Mechanics call is 100 mile an hour tape, film industry guys call it gaffa tape, fridgys call it ducy tape"
*Sqyre*: "Yeah, and sickos call it guinea pig tape"

That still makes me laugh every time i think about it


----------



## mika (1/6/08)

Welcome to the thread Lobsta, for the ultimate Starsan effectiveness test


----------



## Gerard_M (9/7/08)

Ross said:


> Hey guys....
> 
> Please respect that this is a CraftBrewer retail thread
> 
> Cheers Ross



After a long day I needed a laugh, thanks guys
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## mika (19/9/08)

ROFLMAOWTIME


> QUOTE (kook @ Sep 17 2008, 11:13 AM) *
> I haven't sent beer to them, but I can say that Hugh Dunn is very good at picking faults in beers, and now teaches Brewing at Edith Cowan University over here.
> 
> I'm not sure if Roger Bussell and him are still doing the whole feedback thing anymore though. I can find out if you like? (drop me a PM). *




Guest Lurker replies -> If they are still doing it, and you send a beer, make sure you explain what it is. Vlad sent them a finely crafted Brett beer, and I believe the feedback was along the lines that he was a dirty dirty brewer who should clean his fermenter before he put the can in.



Maybe it's just a WA thing, knowing GL's sense of humour would probably help I guess.

From this thread, post #31


----------



## mika (27/1/09)

> (Darren @ Jan 27 2009, 05:45 PM)
> I always wondered why they started to make a lager. Perhaps this is why? To show that they can?
> 
> Lets just hope Bud doesn't replace CPA
> ...



Now look, WTF IS THIS?
You always had the rep of the tiger of the forum, a man of steel, a man not to be messed with , a man who would ride into the sunset leaving behind a trail of disagreeing but thoroughly chastined posters in his wake like 9 pins in a bowling alley.....
So what`s with these arty fartsy I more or less agree posts?
Two possibilities- you`re getting old or or well, I`m mystified.

stagga. 


From here


----------



## mika (17/3/09)

It amused me at least;

Sammus - haha 50 frangers for $3 delivered from HK... I'm not sure I trust em. 

Pollux - Use 2

Adamt - Feh, why bother with 6 cent frangers when you can use glad wrap and sticky tape.

Anyway, site looks like it has some good deals, provided you understand you get what you pay for in terms of quality! 

Sammus - lol yeah use 2 and put some deep heat gel in between them. Someone will know if one of them breaks haha. 


From here

Starts at post #9


----------



## Pollux (17/3/09)

I lost a mouthful of coke to that last post,.........


----------



## mika (30/5/09)

Staggalee :-


> Try this...............get into the habit of lovemakin to the sound of your airlock......as in "gloop"/stroke, "gloop"/stroke, "gloop"/stroke, etc.
> Very benificial and relaxing.
> Tip.......don`t do that with high gravity beers tho, I tried to keep up with a Russian Imperial Stout and f##@#*n` nearly had a seizure. sad.gif
> Mid range beers you`ll be fine.
> ...



From the silent airlock thread


----------



## PistolPatch (19/6/09)

Alway's lots of funny posts in any QLD Xmas Case Swap thread but some stand out more than others. Sqyre and Mrs Sqyre (Renae) have become the traditional hosts of this grand event. Chappo asked if Sqyre would like a hand with the pig on the spit. Here is Sqyre's reply...



> We will see how we are going when we get closer mate...
> I dare say Ned will be here to help me shove my pole up the pigs arse..
> and once we are done with Renae we might look at getting the spit ready..
> 
> Sqyre..



Mrs Sqyre's reply follows...



> h34r: h34r: h34r:



You've gotta love the Sqyres! :beerbang:


----------



## staggalee (21/6/09)

Meet The Fokkers  

stagga.


----------



## Adamt (24/9/09)

jianziyisheng said:


> [报价名称='Wortgames'日期='二○○六年十二月十八日，日下午11:06'后= '173401']
> 冷静，感谢球员-我喜欢的Herlisil类型sanitiser越来越多。
> 
> 他们列出其成分为：
> ...


----------



## InCider (24/9/09)

It's reversed!

He's from China so he's trying to buy Penis Enlargement.

InCider.


----------



## porky (24/9/09)

InCider said:


> It's reversed!
> 
> He's from China so he's trying to buy Penis Enlargement.
> 
> InCider.



So you are saying that ALL Chinese have small dicks....
Is that racial or racist????
I am so confused


----------



## Adamt (24/9/09)

I wouldn't put 50% hydrogen peroxide on my Jolly Roger!


----------



## InCider (25/9/09)

budwiser said:


> So you are saying that ALL Chinese have small dicks....
> Is that racial or racist????
> I am so confused



Ooops! I was :icon_offtopic: 

This belongs on the Chinese Hops thread...


----------



## PistolPatch (28/9/09)

Just got reminded of this old post tonight. A read here will tell you how TasChris managed to do his first AG, kill the pet goat and ostracise himself from the rest of the family all in one day. God bless him and God bless Casper .


----------



## mika (8/10/09)

tangent said:


> guys, I need Aussie drinkers to play with
> 
> guys who are willing to let their character spin around defenceless while the wiiwapper lays on the floor and you're getting another beer mid-game (10 minute games)
> 
> ...



From 'Off-topic', 'Call of duty - World at War' thread.
Made me laugh


----------



## InCider (10/11/09)

From 'Eloping - Do We Tell Our Parents?' here: thread linkertron



manticle said:


> Asking for personal advice on the internet is like shitting in a shoebox and hoping something nice grows.
> 
> No offence but you really need to make the decision yourselves. No-on here knows the situation, the people, the history or the emotions involved and seeking internet strangers' advice will only lead to further confusion. Do what feels right to you (or bugger right and do what you want).
> 
> Feel free to ignore my advice.




Pissed myself Manticle - great work!


----------



## PistolPatch (2/12/09)

Post # 2 in I think I Went Crazy on The Kettle by jlm is worth a look as are a few of the subsequent posts.
:icon_cheers:


----------



## mika (12/1/10)

This post from Bribie G, first mention for this thread I believe ?

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...mp;#entry581628

Screenshot posted in Post #7. Just like Benny Hill, those same old jokes still getting a laugh.


----------



## mika (20/1/10)

Thank you AdamT


----------



## Ross (22/1/10)

Asked a genuine question & got abused :lol: 

QUOTE (Ross @ Jan 22 2010, 09:09 PM) *
GB,

I thought you were very happy with the quality of the Chinese hops you recieved, from your previous posts - Has your opinion changed?

Cheers Ross




> GB? Dont you mean DICKHEAD ? Thats what you changed my password to on your site , didnt you. You accused the man of stealing didnt you .
> I was happy with the aroma, I am still to pass judgement on the use. Dont try and put words into my post's. They may well be better with some PBW mixed into them ohmy.gif
> GB


----------

